# Lonely rat looking for friend :)! Want to rehome your rats?



## kamkazzy (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there, I have a really good natured female rat whos cagemates recently died. She hasn't been making the "lonely noises" but I know how important it is for rats to be around friends as they are very social. 
Idealy I would like a neutered male rat, as I love males and think they're more cuddly, and would like to get back into owning them, but am not up for having two cages of rats.
I'd be happy to neuter a young male, if I had to, but would rather not scare him after just arriving in a new home. 
I am also happy to take on an older female, as I know people don't often adopt older rats. Or if you have a young female I'm happy to take her on.
I live in Scotland, Ayrshire, and am willing to travel for about 3 hours if need be, to pick them up. 
Or if anyone knows of any rats needing homes in the area I mentioned please tell me! Looking for rats asap .
Also, if you want to rehome in pairs, that would be ok, but preferably just one rat. I have a massive ferplast cage, filled with toys/ hammocks etc, and feed them a varied diet of fruit, veg, and human food like toast, pasta etc. All my rats go to a vet who has owned rats for years, and I take them out to play every day, so no worries about treatment. If you wanted to stay in touch with progress/ photos etc this would also be ok .

Hope to hear from someone soon !!!
Love Karen, and Peaches (girly rat).


----------



## kamkazzy (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh also, I don't keep them on sawdust/woodshavings bedding. Just home shredded paper . Also not newspaper as I found one of my rats was allergic to the ink.


----------



## kamkazzy (Jun 28, 2011)

I finally found 2 lovely girls from a Pets at Home store in renfrew. Who are about 5 months old and getting to the point where they weren't going to be sold as people only seem to want young rats. Gorgeous girls, if a bit skittish but they'll soon get used to cuddles and being allowed out to play.
Although if anyone knows of a neutered male needing a home let me know  as I'd still like to get back into owning males.
Karen, Peaches, Smudge and Florence x.


----------

